# Handsome Roy



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Roy had me at hello. I went to his and sister Johnny's foster home to meet them, where he immediately jumped on the sofa in their room and started licking my hand. He's still very much a licker - daily licks from Roy, or something weird is going on with him. 

His color really deepened as he aged, as did the freckles on his nose and his debonair mustache. ♥ Roy remains my most openly affectionate cat, always ready, willing and able to snuggle. At 13 pounds, it can be a bit much, but I also can never say no!

First pic is him as a baby, and then as he is today.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my...that mustache is so great! Roy looks like a real darling. His personality sounds amazing.


----------



## DianeElaine (Aug 22, 2015)

He is beautiful! I love cats that like to cuddle. My Mom had a cat for almost 15 years who was seriously intelligent though he never liked to snuggle. My cat Kira loves to snuggle ( she demands it some times!) though she is not sharp like my Mom's cat was. I'd happily play with a snuggler over a uber smart cat on any day.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Roy! 

He reminds me of my boy Sampson. How big is Roy? About how much does he weigh? 










My Sampson is kind of small, I will have to weigh him if you're curious.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Those pink jelly beans and pink nose! And some kitty indeed.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a sweetie! With his coloring, he reminds me of Chino, who is also a 13 lb boy and very affectionate.


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

DebS said:


> Oh my...that mustache is so great! Roy looks like a real darling. His personality sounds amazing.


I once was sitting downstairs reading a book when two women walked by my house. Through the open window, I heard, "Oh my gosh, look at his mustache!"

Yep, Roy was upstairs, surveying all and impressing passers-by.


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

DianeElaine said:


> He is beautiful! I love cats that like to cuddle. My Mom had a cat for almost 15 years who was seriously intelligent though he never liked to snuggle. My cat Kira loves to snuggle ( she demands it some times!) though she is not sharp like my Mom's cat was. I'd happily play with a snuggler over a uber smart cat on any day.


I kind of do too! I love my other kitties, but some days you just need a guaranteed snuggle...


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Hi Roy!
> 
> He reminds me of my boy Sampson. How big is Roy? About how much does he weigh?
> 
> My Sampson is kind of small, I will have to weigh him if you're curious.


Oh, he's all kinds of cute! 

Roy is a bit of a beast - a hair over 13 lbs. He loves to eat and doesn't love to move, LOL.


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Oh my goodness! Those pink jelly beans and pink nose! And some kitty indeed.


He's my lover boy - will flop for anyone! Handsome and he knows it...


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

jking said:


> What a sweetie! With his coloring, he reminds me of Chino, who is also a 13 lb boy and very affectionate.


Ah, Chino is so cute! I do love an orange and white - every time one comes into the shelter where I volunteer, I just love on them as much as I can because they go fast.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Love the mustache and goatee. He looks like a 17th century cavalier.
Why are so many ginger cats so big, I wonder? Many years ago a woman in my home city called the wildlife people to report a cougar that turned out to be a ginger cat. I suppose she had a depth perception problem, since even the biggest cat isn't _that_ big, but there are some real giants of that colour.


----------

